# Big city in a small briefcase [Video]



## Worsel (Jul 3, 2020)

Here is a video of my TY (1:1000) layout built into a small briefcase. This video is meant to be entertaining, not so much educational. The layout size is 24cm x 15cm (9.5” x 6”) which is roughly A5 (half a regular page). The layout for the track is a simple oval. Main components used are from Teeny Trains, ittyblox and VA Holzkunst.


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow! Can you fold it up and carry it like a regular case?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Worsel, that is really an accomplishment!


----------



## Worsel (Jul 3, 2020)

Refugee said:


> Wow! Can you fold it up and carry it like a regular case?


Yes. I need to take off some of the buildings, but I made the layout so that some of the buildings can be detached easily and the case can be closed for transport.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very well done. Both the layout and the video. I am very impressed. Thank you for sharing. I hope to see more. I was also thinking about the technology you use and thought you could also do that with cars and buses and trucks and people and other things an really bring your layouts alive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice
Moving people that would be great. 
Would need to be smaller than an ant.


----------



## Worsel (Jul 3, 2020)

Here are pictures from the installation of the LEDs.


----------

